

Chrome/Eclipse-like Scrollbar Search Highlighter for Firefox - ivank
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/scrollbar-search-highlighter/

======
antimatter15
I would love for some simple HTML(5?) API where certain anchor elements
automatically show up on the scroll bar. That way, for instance, you could
have a huge document split into chapters visible from the scroll bar, or a
blog post where you can just glance at the scroll bar to see how long the
article is and how many comments there are.

Something like `<a rel="scroll">`

~~~
smhinsey
You mean like iOS style? That is a pretty good idea. I've certainly seen it
done with custom boxes but it would make a nice addition to the browser chrome
in the same way that the link element can be.

------
bambax
Search inside a webpage is broken on all browsers, as it tries to find an
exact string match: it's impossible to find a "paragraph", for example, that
contains two words that aren't next to one another.

(The problem is: what's a paragraph in a webpage? But maybe a paragraph is
simply a block element that doesn't itself contain other block elements.)

------
argarg
Why not just ... use Chrome.

~~~
thomasgerbe
"Chrome is a new browser."

Why not just... use Firefox?

"Firefox is a new browser."

Why not just... use IE?

------
Tiomaidh
I'm less concerned about minor UI enhancements, and would much rather have a
regex-capable search box.

